# Spell check when posting on Samsung tablet?



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I haven't been able to get soelkcheck to work, lol. Samsung galaxy s2 i yhink. Tired of nanualky correcting evety wird in my pists. Seroiuslu, this is how my posys look becore i manually fix every other word. Please hrlp!

Thanks.

Edit: im not the dyskexuc minister thst Roald Dahl wrote about who talked about p!ssing in the krapping lot!

Serously though, im sick of fixing every word.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Have you try using Gboard? It is pretty good. Nothing is perfect.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@g-man, is that an app?
Here's the thing. Auto check spelling is turned on, but is doing nothing.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes an app for goolge keyboard. The go to settings, lang input.


----------

